# Tang behaviour



## Milan'22 (Jan 26, 2008)

I have 2 tangs and one has started to swim up to the glass, and then dart about a foot across the glass while rubbing its body against it, then it turns around and keeps doing it over and over agian. When i go up to the glass it moves away, but then it comes right back and starts over agian. It does not do it all of the time, and it is eating, but it just seems a bit wierd.:fish:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

Tangs tend to do that when they are kept in smaller tanks with less swimming room. What size tank (length is especially important) and what kind of tangs?


----------



## Milan'22 (Jan 26, 2008)

90 gallon (48" legth) and they are both scopu tangs, and are about 3.5" long


----------



## Milan'22 (Jan 26, 2008)

sorry, Scopus tangs


----------



## hexi (Jan 2, 2008)

Is he only doing it on the glass? Or does he also do it on the rocks?


----------



## Milan'22 (Jan 26, 2008)

just at the front of the tank on the glass


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

parasitic infection of the gills can cause "rubbing"


----------

